# I went solar



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 2, 2017)

Just got all of this together. I will be installing a full ground mount system. I will own it. This will be on the far end of the property.  Nothing on my homes roof. Its got a great exposure and facing south with a long production time for the whole array. The pay back time is minimal.
Super stoked


----------



## jebatty (Dec 2, 2017)

Tell us more! System specs, panels, inverters, etc; pictures showing the install; first impressions ....


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 2, 2017)

jebatty said:


> Tell us more! System specs, panels, inverters, etc; pictures showing the install; first impressions ....



As i said in my post i will be installing a full ground mount system 
Its not in yet
I dont have the specs on me as i am on vacation again
Its a 48 panel system
 The panels are LG 330 watts each
 All optimized
I can list some more info when i get home


----------



## begreen (Dec 2, 2017)

Small suggestion. Mount it high enough that the bottom edge is well off the ground and above weeds and grasses. And don't weedeat anywhere near it. (don't ask how I know this)


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 2, 2017)

begreen said:


> Small suggestion. Mount it high enough that the bottom edge is well off the ground and above weeds and grasses. And don't weedeat anywhere near it. (don't ask how I know this)



Thanks mr green..
I believe the back of the array is 10 and the front is 5 feet... the total size is like 20x43 feet i do t have the spec sheet on me now but i will look into it


----------



## jebatty (Dec 3, 2017)

You are installing a very capable system. Do you have a BEV in your present or future? What is your estimated annual kWh production?

Suggestions: Pay attention to how the panels/inverter(s) communicate to the Web and the info that is communicated. Will you be able to download all that info, if you want? Will there be direct communication with your computer monitor and will you be able to capture and download that info? Will you be able to monitor each panel? Panel monitoring feature allows you an easy way to ID any panel failure or anomaly. Also, what is the means of all that communication? My system allows wi-fi or direct ethernet communication. Wi-fi was inconsistent due to distance, more than 200' between the panels and my router. I was aware of this, and when installed I had a Cat5 cable buried to assure communication integrity.

My 12.3kW system as of 11 months in 2017.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 9, 2017)

jebatty said:


> You are installing a very capable system. Do you have a BEV in your present or future? What is your estimated annual kWh production?
> 
> Suggestions: Pay attention to how the panels/inverter(s) communicate to the Web and the info that is communicated. Will you be able to download all that info, if you want? Will there be direct communication with your computer monitor and will you be able to capture and download that info? Will you be able to monitor each panel? Panel monitoring feature allows you an easy way to ID any panel failure or anomaly. Also, what is the means of all that communication? My system allows wi-fi or direct ethernet communication. Wi-fi was inconsistent due to distance, more than 200' between the panels and my router. I was aware of this, and when installed I had a Cat5 cable buried to assure communication integrity.
> 
> ...



Communication will be through a cat5 cable. I am doing all the trench work with my machine.


----------



## jebatty (Dec 10, 2017)

Good choice.


----------



## Dobish (Dec 21, 2017)

i wish we could have done a ground mounted system... but roof panels had to do.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 21, 2017)

Dobish said:


> i wish we could have done a ground mounted system... but roof panels had to do.



What size system do you have and how long has it been up


----------



## Dobish (Dec 21, 2017)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> What size system do you have and how long has it been up


this place is smaller than our last, we were running a 3kW system at our last place, which provided roughly 80% of our electricity throughout the year.

Now we are running a 2kW system (roof was not structurally sound enough for more panels) and we produce roughly 22% of our yearly usage.


----------



## Dobish (Dec 21, 2017)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> What size system do you have and how long has it been up


we were going on 5 years on our previous place, 3 years with our current system.


----------



## Where2 (Dec 22, 2017)

Unless someone kills net metering, you probably won't regret anything about having solar other than not doing it sooner. 4+ years with my 4.4kW array. (roof mount). I continue to contemplate adding a ground mount to force my electric bill down to the base meter fee. Right now, the 4.4kW array generates around 6MWh/yr, which basically covers running my A/C 10 months out of the year in my humid sub-tropical climate.


----------



## Brian26 (Dec 23, 2017)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> Just got all of this together. I will be installing a full ground mount system. I will own it. This will be on the far end of the property.  Nothing on my homes roof. Its got a great exposure and facing south with a long production time for the whole array. The pay back time is minimal.
> Super stoked




Congrats! NJ has some insane incentives and the payback period is the 2nd best in the nation. My wife is from NJ and her mother had panels put in a few years ago and she is on track to pay them off at 4 years.

I don't think some of you in other states realizes the incentives and payback period in other states. Here is a good site to compare.

https://solarpowerrocks.com/2017-state-solar-power-rankings/


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 23, 2017)

Brian26 said:


> Congrats! NJ has some insane incentives and the payback period is the 2nd best in the nation. My wife is from NJ and her mother had panels put in a few years ago and she is on track to pay them off at 4 years.
> 
> I don't think some of you in other states realizes the incentives and payback period in other states. Here is a good site to compare.
> 
> ...



I am verry excited 
I will be able to wright off a full 30% of the system
The esrix credits are worth 200 per kw or higher right now
My system is 16Kw
Its to produce aprox 20Kw
Thats aprox 4k in credits paid to me for at last 15 yers plus no electric bill
My use is high. My home is not super huge like 3k in living space but we have a hot tub for 8 people. 3 refrigerators, one is in the outdoor kitchen, and a stand up freezer. Plus all of the outdoor lighting. 
My payback is less than 7 years
I like the fact that i heat solely with wood, will generate my owne electricity. I am on a well for water and have septic. Plus i have a 13Kw generator for losse of power. I am so not tied to the grid
I like living in the woods


----------



## Tar12 (Dec 25, 2017)

I am just curious...how much does a system like this run?


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 25, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> I am just curious...how much does a system like this run?



It depends on state and local incentives. Standard rule of thumb is $3 per installed watt out of pocket, The OP may have spent a bit more as it was ground mount but if he DIYs some of all of the install. Take total installed cost minus 30% federal Tax credit (credit not deduction) and now where its gets tricky minus state and local incentives (http://www.dsireusa.org/ will give you an idea on what applies in Indiana). The other thing to factor in is potential ongoing sale of SRECs if the system can sell into a SREC market.


----------



## Tar12 (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks for the info....I will look into this further.


----------



## Brian26 (Dec 25, 2017)

I paid $3.30 per watt for my 5.4 kw system. After the state and federal incentives/rebates my cost came out to around $2 a watt. Here in CT we have the most expensive power in the lower 48 so it was worth the investment. I paid for mine with a home equity loan that cost about the same as my yearly power bill. I will have the loan paid off in 5 years for the panels.  My electric bill is now $19.25 a month.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 25, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> I am just curious...how much does a system like this run?



Some of the quotes were high as 75k. You way need to shop
The pricing will be all over and and what the company's offer may be a little different. 
Some of the work i am doing myself as i have the machinery to do it. Were applying for a variance to get it set back farther on the property... the farmer dosent care.
The company that i went with is setting up the srec broker and monitors the system for me. I can also look at its performance. The panels anr all optimized and a cat 5 cable is run for communication into the house. There doing all the paperwork.. really theres not much to do.
My cost is a little higher then most as i am doing a ground mount and am applying for the variance.. with all of the extras i will still be under 3 dollars per watt after the tax credit


----------



## begreen (Dec 25, 2017)

No solar gain today for us. There's snow on the panels! First time we've had snow on Christmas in 9 years.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 25, 2017)

begreen said:


> No solar gain today for us. There's snow on the panels! First time we've had snow on Christmas in 9 years.



How much snow... and wheres the pics





Here is our snow from the other week


----------



## sweetczz (Dec 29, 2017)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> Just got all of this together. I will be installing a full ground mount system. I will own it. This will be on the far end of the property.  Nothing on my homes roof. Its got a great exposure and facing south with a long production time for the whole array. The pay back time is minimal.
> Super stoked



This type of system is what I want.  Who do i contact?  Does your system have a name brand?  Company?


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 29, 2017)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> How much snow... and wheres the pics
> 
> View attachment 218738
> 
> Here is our snow from the other week



The pic is of my back yard and i think we got like 3in that day... not much but shore dose make the place look pretty..


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 29, 2017)

sweetczz said:


> This type of system is what I want.  Who do i contact?  Does your system have a name brand?  Company?


What state are you in...


----------



## sweetczz (Dec 29, 2017)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> I am verry excited
> I will be able to wright off a full 30% of the system
> The esrix credits are worth 200 per kw or higher right now
> My system is 16Kw
> ...



I have a wood/coal stove, pellet stove, heat pump, installing a gas furnace and now that the gas will cut my electric back immensely, I'm going to hopefully install a solar system.   I am only using the pellet stove now and set my heat pump at 62 degrees as backup  when the pellet stove goes to minpot.  It has not been heating well lately and i've been fighting it too much.  It's a Quadrafire Mt Vernon 2009 and it has minpot issues.  I'm tired of fighting it.  I'm tired of carrying heavy bags of pellets, coal and gas into the house - getting too old.  Gas and solar are the way to go.   Any suggestions?


----------



## sweetczz (Dec 29, 2017)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> What state are you in...



York PA


----------



## sweetczz (Dec 29, 2017)

sweetczz said:


> I have a wood/coal stove, pellet stove, heat pump, installing a gas furnace and now that the gas will cut my electric back immensely, I'm going to hopefully install a solar system.   I am only using the pellet stove now and set my heat pump at 62 degrees as backup  when the pellet stove goes to minpot.  It has not been heating well lately and i've been fighting it too much.  It's a Quadrafire Mt Vernon 2009 and it has minpot issues.  I'm tired of fighting it.  I'm tired of carrying heavy bags of pellets, coal and gas into the house - getting too old.  Gas and solar are the way to go.   Any suggestions?
> View attachment 219105



oops i mean tired of carrying pellets, coal, and wood in the house haha


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 29, 2017)

sweetczz said:


> oops i mean tired of carrying pellets, coal, and wood in the house haha



I wpuld be happy to contact the company and see if york pa is in there area... i will be talking to him after the 1st


----------



## sweetczz (Dec 31, 2017)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> What state are you in...



Pennsylvania


----------



## sweetczz (Dec 31, 2017)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> I am verry excited
> I will be able to wright off a full 30% of the system
> The esrix credits are worth 200 per kw or higher right now
> My system is 16Kw
> ...



What happens when the sun isn't out much?  How's the generation of electric?


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 31, 2017)

Unless the sun is bright the panels dont put out much power. The software modeling used to predict system performance over the course of the year is based on many years of long term observations of the amount of sun that lands on the area over a year. Some years it will be better and some years worse. Unfortunately the data sites used can be spread quite far apart. In my state of NH, there are only 2 data points so the predicted solar insolation model doesn't necessarily match local conditions but they tend to be conservative so better than nothing. 

On grid systems typically are net metered so they are hooked to the grid and the homeowner doesnt get impacted by cloudy conditions. Those rare folks who live too far away from the grid and need to be off grid can really be impacted by several days of cloudy weather as they either need to stop using power or need to run a generator. Most off gridders trade off dependence on the electric utility with dependence on the propane supplier (to run the generator).


----------



## sweetczz (Dec 31, 2017)

If I wanted to reduce electricity costs further, which might you recommend that I replace:   Electric Dryer or water heater (go solar or do gas?)  I      use all kinds of county top cooking equipment - pressure cookers, indoor grills, microwave etc no regular stove just electric top part - microwave/Convection oven.  Any suggestions for going solar under 10K?



Usage History
*Date* *Bill Amount* *KWH* *Meter Read Type *
12/27/2017 $98.74 698 Actual
11/28/2017 $284.90 2,325 Actual
10/27/2017 $36.80 217 Estimated
09/27/2017 $45.97 295 Actual
08/29/2017 $67.15 474 Prorated
07/27/2017 $69.39 493 Actual
06/28/2017 $75.79 538 Estimated
05/25/2017 $58.33 364 Actual
04/26/2017 $100.87 693 Prorated
03/27/2017 $183.69 1,331 Actual
02/27/2017 $169.51 1,188 Estimated
01/25/2017 $91.82 2,079 Actual
12/27/2016 -$85.34 521 Estimated
Save Energy and Analyze Usage


----------



## sweetczz (Jan 1, 2018)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> I wpuld be happy to contact the company and see if york pa is in there area... i will be talking to him after the 1st



I've been reading up on Solar energy and lots of people are saying they are getting two bills?  Lots of people (especially with Solar City) are complaining how horrible the system works and some people are saying they are actually paying out more money than they should for electric.  There are "catches" with the Electric company about Solar usage must be used from 7 am to 7 pm or something or you get billed or something odd.  People are saying they have to buy back their electric at a cheaper rate than the electric company sells.  Two bills?  Special usage times?  Buyback electric?  Hmmm.


----------



## sweetczz (Jan 1, 2018)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> What state are you in...



Pennsylvania


----------



## sweetczz (Jan 1, 2018)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> What state are you in...



I'm not sure why my answer doesn't seem to be sticking - I keep retypinig Pennsylvania


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Jan 2, 2018)

sweetczz said:


> I've been reading up on Solar energy and lots of people are saying they are getting two bills?  Lots of people (especially with Solar City) are complaining how horrible the system works and some people are saying they are actually paying out more money than they should for electric.  There are "catches" with the Electric company about Solar usage must be used from 7 am to 7 pm or something or you get billed or something odd.  People are saying they have to buy back their electric at a cheaper rate than the electric company sells.  Two bills?  Special usage times?  Buyback electric?  Hmmm.



Solar city i personally would not wat to deal with. There are other companies out there. SC usually leases the system. Which they will put the pannels on your home for free, and keep all the incentives, charge you a fee for electric and make money off of you.
I am making the purchas outright, so the incentives along with no,or veery little electric bill will paying for the system. There is something called net metering, i put electric into the grid during the day while the meter actuall runes backwards. During the night, the meter spins forward, hopefully not as much as it went backwards.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 2, 2018)

sweetczz said:


> I've been reading up on Solar energy and lots of people are saying they are getting two bills?  Lots of people (especially with Solar City) are complaining how horrible the system works and some people are saying they are actually paying out more money than they should for electric.  There are "catches" with the Electric company about Solar usage must be used from 7 am to 7 pm or something or you get billed or something odd.  People are saying they have to buy back their electric at a cheaper rate than the electric company sells.  Two bills?  Special usage times?  Buyback electric?  Hmmm.



You are mixing up a couple of issues. Dealing with a third party lease or other creative financing is no better or worse than dealing with a car dealer on a lease. Very smart lawyers and salespeople can play with the numbers to make it look like a great deal but the entity that gets the great deal is the leasing company. Utlimately it comes down that unless you or your financial advisor understands every detail of the contract, dont sign it. If the leasing company is pounding on the door to get you to sign a lease you probably would be far better off splitting the financing from the installation.

The "catches" vary by state and utility, some states and utilities encourage solar and others dont. Start with the facts which as here http://www.dsireusa.org/ and then make sure you got your facts straight. If you dont understand the policies, then you are better off not going solar. What you do not want to do is have the guy that is trying you to sell you an installation or a lease explaining the policies as likely you only are going to hear about the pluses and minuses.

A couple of Hearth.com members have been helped by various members on the site to realize that solar made sense in their area and as far as I know both bought them outright and are very happy with their decision.


----------



## Piney (Jan 26, 2018)

Crazy stuff. We have panels amounting to just over 2.3kw/h. No grid to tie to. No tax breaks. No incentives. No rebates. No monthly kick back.
But that's Canada when you diy instead of using an installer from a couple hundred miles away.
Well, there was an incentive. We wanted power w/o running the light plant.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Piney said:


> Crazy stuff. We have panels amounting to just over 2.3kw/h. No grid to tie to. No tax breaks. No incentives. No rebates. No monthly kick back.
> But that's Canada when you diy instead of using an installer from a couple hundred miles away.
> Well, there was an incentive. We wanted power w/o running the light plant.



That stinks for you... but at least you have solar


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Mar 28, 2018)

Just an update. I am now not doing a ground mount. Needed  2 variances for my system.. one for the size and one i need to go in the setback.. there not allowing eather.. not happy.. just flushed 2k down the toilet. I am now doing a roof mount system.. not super ideal for production, but its still way better than what they will allow on the ground..


----------

